# Lumix Gf1



## NickOfTime (Apr 6, 2010)

is anyone owns a lumix gf1 here?can you pls rate them coz implanning to buy one trying to get some feed back from you guys would be great than reading a bunch of

review rating.

cheers

sam


----------

